# HELP NEEDED PLEASE



## ddk1979 (16/9/18)

I have 2 x Eleaf iSticks 40W. They have internal 18650 batteries that are now on their last legs.

Is anyone able to replace the batteries for me please ???
I was thinking of replacing with Sony VTC 6's since I vape at around 22-24W.


PS. I don't have a single DIY gene in my body.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/9/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar may be able to help...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/9/18)

If u can bring it over to the vape meet this Saturday I would love to have a look at it. If the batteries are not not spot welded we can easily replace the battery.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (16/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> If u can bring it over to the vape meet this Saturday I would love to have a look at it. If the batteries are not not spot welded we can easily replace the battery.


Batt seems tabbed with soldered wires from tabs to pcb.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/18)

Not sure if I will be able to make the vape meet but I'll let you know.
Thanks

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/9/18)

blujeenz said:


> Batt seems tabbed with soldered wires from tabs to pcb.



He uses a battery with the metal strips spot welded to the terminals of the battery.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/9/18)

Has anyone tried soldering on a battery terminal ? Does it take solder ?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/9/18)

ddk1979 said:


> I have 2 x Eleaf iSticks 40W. They have internal 18650 batteries that are now on their last legs.
> 
> Is anyone able to replace the batteries for me please ???
> I was thinking of replacing with Sony VTC 6's since I vape at around 22-24W.
> ...


What the disagree @Vapington ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Has anyone tried soldering on a battery terminal ? Does it take solder ?


Your best bet would to use soldering flux. Sometimes when my contacts don't stick, flux helps glue it in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Has anyone tried soldering on a battery terminal ? Does it take solder ?


Not the right way of doing it, heat can melt the plastic seals on the pos side.

The original also looked tabbed with soldered wires.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/18)

blujeenz said:


> Not the right way of doing it, heat can melt the plastic seals on the pos side.
> 
> The original also looked tabbed with soldered wires.




Does anybody think it would be best to rather just get rid of the iSticks ???
Still waiting for a reply from @Vapington , but it appears as if that is his opinion ???

Thanks to everyone for their contributions thus far - greatly appreciated, and further comments are very much welcomed.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/9/18)

blujeenz said:


> Not the right way of doing it, heat can melt the plastic seals on the pos side.
> 
> The original also looked tabbed with soldered wires.


I am quick with a soldering iron, used to solder IC of walkmans when I was 14 
Quick in and quick out is the best way to solder heat sensitive things, but only works with surfaces that take solder. 
I will try it on a 18650 tomorrow if it works then I know I can change the battery for @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (16/9/18)

@ddk1979 This is what you've got, right?




I've also got one - fantastic mod! *If there's anything that you can do to save it, then do it.* I use mine every day, with a Nautilus tank, for high nic vaping. I'll take mine to the vape meet so that Faiyaz can look at it in case you're not there. @Faiyaz Cheulkar please note - I said "look" not dismantle lol!!

Faiyaz, this is what the bottom looks like, if that helps.





Calling @BumbleBee what say you? The one which I got from you is still working like a charm and it's one of my favourites mods, but I suppose the day will come when the battery will just run out of life. Can it be replaced?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/9/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Does anybody think it would be best to rather just get rid of the iSticks ???
> Still waiting for a reply from @Vapington , but it appears as if that is his opinion ???
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their contributions thus far - greatly appreciated, and further comments are very much welcomed.
> ...


In your original post u just said it's a fault with the battery u dint explain the issue in detail, so I am assuming it's quite possible that it's not a battery issue but a problem with the charging circuit of the mod. We can't tell until we isolate the issue by changing the battery. 
Now batteries are not cheap, if we try to solder on the battery terminal and it doesn't resolve the issue then taking that solder off without damaging the protective ring and sleeve will be challenging. 
I always prefer repairing stuff over replacing, I can't explain why but that's just me . But logic says replacing this mod is better, will save time effort and money.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gavin (17/9/18)

You can buy the batteries with tags from places like Mantech, http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=15M0454

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/9/18)

gavin said:


> You can buy the batteries with tags from places like Mantech, http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=15M0454


That's an excellent solution, we have a mantech in Epping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (17/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapington (17/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What the disagree @Vapington ?


My apologies! Must have pushed it while browsing the thread on my phone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ddk1979 (17/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> In your original post u just said it's a fault with the battery u dint explain the issue in detail, so I am assuming it's quite possible that it's not a battery issue but a problem with the charging circuit of the mod. We can't tell until we isolate the issue by changing the battery.
> Now batteries are not cheap, if we try to solder on the battery terminal and it doesn't resolve the issue then taking that solder off without damaging the protective ring and sleeve will be challenging.
> I always prefer repairing stuff over replacing, I can't explain why but that's just me . But logic says replacing this mod is better, will save time effort and money.





@Faiyaz Cheulkar , could very well be something other than the battery, but I have no idea.
Only other info I can give is that the battery doesn't last very long and charges to full rather quickly.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/9/18)

Hooked said:


> @ddk1979 This is what you've got, right?




@Hooked , yep that's it. Use to run a Nautilus mini on it as well, but now using a Kayfun mini V3 on it.
Nautilus is looking for a new home (pif) but has not found one yet.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (18/9/18)

@ddk1979
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
its possible to solder onto the battery cells or even fit grommet tabs without solder.
it could either also be the charging circuit ,but i doubt it seeing that both does the same thing at the same time.check the charger you are using @ddk1979
use another one for a few days .
and only then replace the lipo's with battery cells


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/9/18)

Resistance said:


> its possible to solder onto the battery cells or even fit grommet tabs without solder.
> it could either also be the charging circuit ,but i doubt it seeing that both does the same thing at the same time.check the charger you are using


never tried to solder on a 18650 battery terminal before. I was trying to find a dead cell that I no longer use to try and solder on but cant find it. Dont want to ruin a new battery so want to do a test run first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/9/18)

you get that rubber grommet type fittings you don't have to solder and it will help with insulation and shock. 
you just push it onto the ends

Reactions: Like 1


----------

